# Install sample libraries to internal SSD



## b_elliott (Jul 22, 2020)

I am a vi-newb. I may be opening myself up to RTFM-response; but, 
I purchased an internal SSD (Crucial MX500 1TB) for my pc. 

I intend to have my Kontakt, OT and other sample libraries loaded onto the internal SSD. My current pc has two internal hdd (c: for Daw and sample libraries; the 2nd for docs storage.) 

I was caught short in that ssd set-up instructions are all about copying your drive data (Windows 10 c:/ drive in my case). I only care to have sample libraries on the ssd and stick with the regular hdd boot-up. 

Question: Can you point me to instructions on how to skip copying the c: drive contents. Ideally I want something that lets me hook up; have Windows recognize the new ssd drive; then move my sample libraries to the new drive; along with updating Sine Player and Native Access so they point to the ssd drive. 

Or, have I completely missed the boat on how I can use this beast. 

Note: I also emailed mfg support but figured vi's familiarity with sample libraries would be more suitable. 

Cheers, WINDOWS 10 on a DELL XPS 8700, 24GB RAM, 1TB main hdd + 1TB internal hdd.
INTEL i7-4770 @3.40GHz
AVID M-BOX + 64-BIT ASIO DRIVER; DAWs StudioOne Pro 4.6.2 + Reaper 6.12c


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm not sure if I fully understand the problem here, but you can just plug-in your drive and copy your libraries from your HDD to your SSD without having to do anything with your Windows files.

Cheers


----------



## VladK (Jul 22, 2020)

You just need to open Native Access after you move data, and point it to the new location of each library.
Can't comment on SINE.


----------



## b_elliott (Jul 22, 2020)

Thank you both for your quick responses. I'm going to do as suggested. Cheers, B


----------



## jcrosby (Jul 23, 2020)

Sine's easy. You just move the files to the new drive, then delete the _library.json_ file. After you delete the json file you hit the "+ collection" button in Sine and it rebuilds the sample database. Takes all of one minute. Unlike Kontakt 

As far as the json file, I'm on a mac so don't know where the file's stored on windows. On mac it's in _Application Support _folder so it would most likely be in whatever Windows' equivalent folder is. ALSO the folder shown below is *NOT* the same _Sine Player_ folder that the samples are stored in, i.e. don't go looking for it in the sample folder.. It's going to be in some windows directory. _Documents and settings _maybe? Not sure, but something along those lines...

See images... (Email OT if unsure... They've always been quick with support times for me..)


----------



## b_elliott (Jul 23, 2020)

Thank you on these directions.

One other question: a local pc guru tells me there will be no performance upgrade if I use ssd soley for sample libraries but I should instead clone the main drive (OS, programs, files, etc.) onto the SSD then use the c: drive as storage. 

Is he right about this set-up? Am I better off using internal ssd solely for sample libraries + DAW; or, put the whole main drive + sample libraries on my 1TB SSD (leaves @450GB for expansion).
B


----------



## pmcrockett (Jul 23, 2020)

The claim that there will be no performance upgrade with the samples on the drive is incorrect and is probably based on a misunderstanding of what musicians do with samples. If you have the samples on the SSD, you'll see better load times for samples and will be able to stream more samples from disk simultaneously. If you put the OS + programs on the SSD, you'll see a general increase in program load speed/responsiveness and faster boot times. It all just depends on where you want to see benefits.


----------



## b_elliott (Jul 23, 2020)

Perfect, thanks for clarifying this.


----------



## b_elliott (Jul 29, 2020)

Addendum. FWIW I learned a hard lesson in doing parts of my upgrade incorrectly. The ssd install went OK. The internal ssd plugged in. I followed the prompts to name the new drive. Easy peasy. 

I created problems by dragging all my sound libraries, VST plugins and DAWs (Reaper and StudioOne) over to the new ssd. Result == broken libraries for days. 

My recommendation if you are a newb: first contact OT/UVI/Soundtoys/etc., Support Desks. Each were fast and very helpful. 

It is also a good idea to do major changes before the weekend so Support has a chance to answer questions without two days delay. 

For Kontakt my libraries corrected through Native Access as described by another. 

Spitfire + Labs: BBCSO plus all Lab instruments required repair through their App. 

OT directed me to move only the sample libraries, not the .dll and other support folders. 

UVI also recommended not to move all its folders from the c: drive to the ssd. Since I am on Windows there is a specific fix (placing UVIWorkstationVSTx64.dll in a subfolder to your vstplugins folder, then rescan.) That tip avoided a re-install. 

Soundtoys5: it was ok to have their .dlls on another drive; however, their software can only write to the c: drive so I had to move the presets back to the c:\Users\Public\Documents\Soundtoys\ Soundtoys5 folder.

In hindsight I really should have moved only the slow-loading-big libraries (OT and NI which prompted the ssd upgrade.) 95% of my plugins worked just fine for my needs on a 7600 rpm hdd. But, there's that need for speed.... 

Hopefully this addendum helps someone avoid my fiasco. Cheers, B


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 29, 2020)

pmcrockett said:


> The claim that there will be no performance upgrade with the samples on the drive is incorrect and is probably based on a misunderstanding of what musicians do with samples. If you have the samples on the SSD, you'll see better load times for samples and will be able to stream more samples from disk simultaneously. If you put the OS + programs on the SSD, you'll see a general increase in program load speed/responsiveness and faster boot times. It all just depends on where you want to see benefits.



Yep - HDD about 90/100mb/sec. Normal Sata SSD up to 540mb/sec. Nvme M2 PCIe SSD up to 3500mb/sec.


----------

